# problemas som VIA 8233/A/8235/8237 AC97

## Matheus

Bom dia galera!!

Tudo bem??

Então, estou com problema no audio, to usando o suporte a ALSA built-in no Kernel (2.6).

Eu executei o "emerge alsa-utils" e executei o "alsaconf", só que ele não acha nenhuma placa de som.

Gostaria que vocês me dessem uma ajudinha ai ;]

lspci *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge
> 
> 00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge
> 
> 00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge
> ...

 

lsmod *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> snd_pcm_oss            33440  0 
> 
> snd_mixer_oss          12416  1 snd_pcm_oss
> ...

 

Mais alguma coisa é só avisar!!

Abração a todos!!

Matheus

----------

## thiagonunes

Oops.

Bueno, se você compilou o módulo da tua placa de som dentro do kernel o alsaconf não vai encontrar nada mesmo.

Se você tem certeza que tudo que habilitou na configuração do kernel está certo então é só rodar o /etc/init.d/alsasound start e acertar os volumes com o alsamixer. Depois é só correr pro abraço.

Se você construiu o alsa propriamente dito dentro do kernel mas não teve a intensão de construir o módulo da placa de som dentro do kernel então você não construiu o módulo da placa de som. :)

Bom, que eu me lembre o módulo pra sua placa de som é o "VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller". Se for compilar como módulo mesmo tem que rodar o alsaconf depois.

Em qualquer um dos casos tem que verificar os volumes com o alsamixer depois, geralmente o master vem zerado e o pcm desativado.

Mas de qualquer maneira seguindo o alsa-guide não tem erro. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

Como de costume a versão em português está desatualizada, segue essa mesmo. (Sempre cuida o aviso na barra azul da direita em cima nos docs)

Lá tem um teste legal que tu pode fazer pra ver se tua placa ta funcionando só usando o cat, sem precisar de nenhum player, mas eu não vou dizer pra te forçar a ler. :P

Se mesmo assim teu computador continuar surdo e mudo posta o config do teu kernel aí, pelo menos a parte sound em device drivers.

----------

## Matheus

Eu desativei o suporte do ALSA no kernel e instalei o alsa-driver, ai ele colocou os modulos da placa e tal.

Dei um alsaconf, achou a placa selecionei ela e tal.

Ajeitei os volumes no mixer, ai fui testar o som (do jeito do tutorial mesmo) e olha o que aconteceu:

```
MPEG Audio Decoder 0.15.2 (beta) - Copyright (C) 2000-2004 Robert Leslie et al.

audio: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
```

lsmod *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> snd_via82xx            20312  0 
> 
> gameport                9608  1 snd_via82xx
> ...

 

Se presisar de mais alguma informarção é só avisar.   :Smile: 

Muito obrigado pela ajuda  :Very Happy: 

Sou novo no Gentoo, e estou adorando!   :Razz: 

Abraços a todos!

----------

## thiagonunes

 *Matheus wrote:*   

> Eu desativei o suporte do ALSA no kernel e instalei o alsa-driver, ai ele colocou os modulos da placa e tal.
> 
> Dei um alsaconf, achou a placa selecionei ela e tal.
> 
> Ajeitei os volumes no mixer, ai fui testar o som (do jeito do tutorial mesmo) e olha o que aconteceu:
> ...

 

O arquivo /dev/dsp é um padrão antigo, do oss. Inclusive no alsa ele não existe de verdade, é só um link pra /dev/sound/dsp. Vê se esse arquivo existe. Se existe tu pode tentar criar o link na mão. Tu não tem esse arquivo porque você não tem o módulo de suporte a oss, que é o snd_pcm_oss.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lsmod *Quote:*   Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> snd_via82xx            20312  0 
> ...

 

O módulo está carregado, tem que estar funcionando. Tenta usar o mplayer.

Mas segue o tutorial de novo e faz pelo kernel, já fiz pra essa placa várias vezes e sempre foi ok pelo kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se presisar de mais alguma informarção é só avisar.  :) 
> 
> 

 

Acho que está tudo aí, e funcionando. Só acho que você testou com um programa meio burrinho mesmo, por isso é sempre ter a emulação de oss. Eu nunca usei o alsa-driver, mas vi que ele tem uma USE oss, então se você pretende continuar usando alsa-driver é bom habilitar essa USE.

[]'s

----------

## Matheus

Blz, verifiquei se o /dev/sound/dsp existe, e não existe.

PORÉM, agora dei um emerge com a use flag 'oss', ai dei um 'alsaconf' foi normal, dei uma 'lsmod' e apareceu os modulos que suporta o oss, e testei se esses dispositivos existiam e estão exisitindo!!!   :Very Happy: 

/dev/sound/dsp está lá!

/dev/dsp está como link para /dev/sound/dsp hehe

Fui testar uma musica com o madplay e FUNCIONOU!!!! =D

E com o MPlayer tb! =]

Audacious tb está funcionando ^^

Só que alguns programas não abrem (por exemplo o "Controle de Volume" do GNOME), parece que presisa alguma biblioteca, provavelmente alguma GStreamer, quais tenho que baixar para que funcione??

Abração e Muito Obrigado!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## thiagonunes

Q beleza, mas ainda recomendo testar o alsa do kernel, é mais tranquilo de manter.

Quanto ao "controle de volume" do gnome eu imagino que estejas falando da aplicação gnome-volume-control. Aqui ela está funcionando normalmente.

Ela vem com o pacote gnome-media, e se ele tem alguma dependência de alguma biblioteca do gstreamer essa dependência deveria estar instalada. Uma alternativa seria dar emerge nesse pacote novamente, isso com certeza vai resolver possiveis problemas de dependências..

Você tentou rodar o gnome-volume-manager num terminal para ver qual saida ele dá?

Particularmente eu prefiro usar o alsamixer mesmo, até porque é quake impossível eu não ter algum terminal aberto. Existe um pacote gnome-alsamixer, que pelo que eu entendi é uma interface gtk pro alsamixer, mas esse não vem com o gnome por padrão.

[]'s

----------

## Matheus

Pois é, em breve vou teste =]

Eu tenho essa aplicação, então é que aparece a caixinha de som lá em cima, mas um "x", ai se eu tentar mandar abrir, ou ir nas preferências dele, aparece uma janelinha com o seguinte erro "Nenhum módulo e/ou dispositivo do GStreamer de controle de volume foi encontrado." ;/

E se eu for em Sistema>Preferências>Som na aba Dispositivos posso mandar testar uns sons, só que não funciona, por exemplo em "Eventos de Som" mando testar o "Reprodução de Som: [Autodetect]", ai aparece o seguinte erro: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not initialize supporting library." =/

Então acho que está faltando alguma biblioteca ou algo assim... (já "re-emergei" o gnome-volume-control e o gnome-media)

Rodei gnome-volume-manager num terminal e aconteceu simplesmente nada, não retornou algo, não abriu nada ^^

Muito obrigado pela ajuda ^^

Aguardo uma resposta;

Abração;

Matheus

----------

## thiagonunes

Tenta um emerge -DNu no gnome-media ou no world mesmo, pode ser que assim ele puxe as bibliotecas que faltam.

A propósito, ve se tu tem o pacote gstreamer instalado.

Bom, depois, resolvendo ou não o problema, eu recomendo que entres na lista de discussão de usuários brasileiros do gentoo. É só mandar um e-mail pra gentoo-user-br+subscribe@lists.gentoo.org . Com certeza tem muita gente lá que pode te ajudar melhor do que eu, em qualquer coisa.

[]'s

----------

## Matheus

Dei o emerge -DNu gnome-media e funcionou agora!! =D

Muito obrigado!!

To cada vez gostando mais do Gentoo hehe =P

Abraços;

----------

## thiagonunes

Que beleza, mas se você é novo no gentoo talvez ainda não tenha lido isso: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2

Esse doc vai te ensinar o básico (e o não tão básico) sobre o funcionamento portage e outras coisas do gentoo, foi baseado no que diz aí que eu aprendi o que eu soube pra te ajudar. Depois tem o capitulo 3 do handbook (esse que eu te disse é o 2) que também é interessante.

Se você não entender alguma coisa não se preocupe, leia dinovo um tempo depois.

Além disso recomendo esse doc: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Maintain_Gentoo_-_%22Best_Practices%22 . São coisinhas que a gente acaba descobrindo com o tempo, mas se alguém puder nos dizer antes é melhor.

Um abraço. Ae.

----------

## Matheus

Blz! =]

ps.: eu tb sou de Rio Grande =PPPP

Só que faz 5 anos que me mudei pra Itajaí - SC hehe ^^

----------

## thiagonunes

Tu vê. Gente de todo brasil postando aqui e encontrolo logo um magrão da minha cidade.

Q beleza.

Mas é isso ai. Qualquer pendenga aí não te acanha em da grito aqui.

Tranquilo?

Até.

----------

